# Mystery Computer!!!



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

Micro Express MicroFlex 66B 

This computer received this glowing review in PC Magazine but I can find out nothing more about the manufacturer or any other reviews or user comments on the internet. Does anyone know anything about it? or where I might be able to find more information about it or the manufacturer? Your help is greatly appreciated.
*****************************
Micro Express MicroFlex 66B 
This model may be priced as a cheap system, but its components make it a performance powerhouse.When it comes to performance, the Micro Express MicroFlex 66B ($999 as of November 6, 2006) is a winner: It managed an impressive WorldBench 5 score of 148. The MicroFlex 66B carries a speedy 2.4-GHz Core 2 Duo E6600 processor and 2GB of memory--the only system in our roundup to do so. It also came configured with an ATI Radeon X1600 graphics card. This system produced the best graphics performance of any cheap PC on our gaming tests, making it a good choice as a versatile, low-cost gaming system.
The large, imposing case has plenty of room for expansion, with five open externally accessible drive bays (one of which is a 3.5-inch bay) and one open internal bay. The system's construction improves on previous Micro Express models: Cables are tidily bundled inside the case with reusable ties that prevent them from blocking fans and airflow.
Our only major complaint involves the system's paltry 380-watt power supply, which could become overloaded if you add several hard drives or optical drives.
The MicroFlex 66B came with a 17-inch ViewSonic VP720b LCD monitor that rendered graphics adequately but produced text lacking in sharpness and rather difficult to read at smaller font sizes. Peripherals include a comfortable wireless keyboard and mouse from Microsoft.
Micro Express describes the system as Vista-capable and offers Vista upgrade information on its site.
The fastest cheap PC we reviewed, the MicroFlex 66B is a great value. It's well worth considering if you're on a tight budget and need to perform intensive tasks like video or graphics editing.
-- Richard Baguley


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

I searched google for other reviews and or something about the manufacturer and can find only this and links that lead me back to this more or less. Anyone have any ideas how I can find out more? Another question! I notice that virtually all of the computer tech and hardware websites which one might trust as far as reviews of available computer choices do not review them. They review specific hardware, software etc. but are of no use to those who would genuinely trust a tech knowledgeable review above all others.
Anyone know why they don't?
**************************

Micro Express MicroFlex 66B 
This model may be priced as a cheap system, but its components make it a performance powerhouse.When it comes to performance, the Micro Express MicroFlex 66B ($999 as of November 6, 2006) is a winner: It managed an impressive WorldBench 5 score of 148. The MicroFlex 66B carries a speedy 2.4-GHz Core 2 Duo E6600 processor and 2GB of memory--the only system in our roundup to do so. It also came configured with an ATI Radeon X1600 graphics card. This system produced the best graphics performance of any cheap PC on our gaming tests, making it a good choice as a versatile, low-cost gaming system.
The large, imposing case has plenty of room for expansion, with five open externally accessible drive bays (one of which is a 3.5-inch bay) and one open internal bay. The system's construction improves on previous Micro Express models: Cables are tidily bundled inside the case with reusable ties that prevent them from blocking fans and airflow.
Our only major complaint involves the system's paltry 380-watt power supply, which could become overloaded if you add several hard drives or optical drives.
The MicroFlex 66B came with a 17-inch ViewSonic VP720b LCD monitor that rendered graphics adequately but produced text lacking in sharpness and rather difficult to read at smaller font sizes. Peripherals include a comfortable wireless keyboard and mouse from Microsoft.
Micro Express describes the system as Vista-capable and offers Vista upgrade information on its site.
The fastest cheap PC we reviewed, the MicroFlex 66B is a great value. It's well worth considering if you're on a tight budget and need to perform intensive tasks like video or graphics editing.
-- Richard Baguley


----------



## Jeckler (Jun 1, 2001)

http://www.microexpress.net/default.asp


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

May many blessings descend upon you and your house for your instant solution to my problem. In other words, Many thanks! Your the BEST!!!


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

please dont take this the wrong way, but you should read the rules section, espically where starting duplicate threads is concerned. Best of luck with your question !!

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/607528-micro-express-microflex-66b.html


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

too late for me to compare but I bought one of these. 
might be helpful to you.

http://www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/hot_offers_dt?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the mention. It was my oversight I should have taken the time to read all of the instructions. I think I also breached the cut and paste rule inadvertently. My apologies to one and all. Won't happen again.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

What about their website?
http://www.microexpress.net/proddetail.asp?category=Desktop&subcat=&linenumber=106

Simply posting 
Micro Express MicroFlex 66B 
into Google provides all the info in a fraction of a second, including contact details for the company?


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

Regrettably Google is now less a search engine than an advertisers playground. I did in fact enter the primary information and was immediately sent into such a maze of deceptive headings, unrelated websites, relentless advertising, duplicated information etc. I stopped looking an hour later after having been led a merry chase. It's astonishing how commercial advertising has been allowed to so totally manipulate society that Freeware entered into the search engine yields not Freeware but Shareware, priced software and a host of "Trick" adds leading one to think you've downloaded freeware only to discover you've spent your time downloading and installing an unusable program and purchase offer.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Exumab said:


> Regrettably Google is now less a search engine than an advertisers playground. I did in fact enter the primary information and was immediately sent into such a maze of deceptive headings, unrelated websites, relentless advertising, duplicated information etc. I stopped looking an hour later after having been led a merry chase. It's astonishing how commercial advertising has been allowed to so totally manipulate society that Freeware entered into the search engine yields not Freeware but Shareware, priced software and a host of "Trick" adds leading one to think you've downloaded freeware only to discover you've spent your time downloading and installing an unusable program and purchase offer.


I am unsure of how you use Google, but I simply do not have that problem.

So, are you saying that the link I gave (which was the first hit on the Google search) is incorrrect and misleading, as it appears the correct one to me. I would appreciate some insight as to why you would not consider it to be the link you required, it was based on the exact primary information (copied directly from your post).

Usually a simple read of the Google hit and associated URL will usually immediately reveal if it is simply a link to yet another sales site, in which case you simply do not click on the link.


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

NO! Your information was spot on! Just what I needed. I was making a general statement regarding Google and my experiences with it. Thank you for your input!


----------

